# Project Toyota Carina / alot of pics !



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok guys, here it is 

Get rdy for loads of pics

PRODUCTS:




























BEFORE:
































































FOAMING:



















RINSING:



















WASHING:





































RINSING:



















CLAYING:




























BREAK:










Break done, back to work 

MASKING:





































POLISHING:






















































































































Ok polishing done FINALLY ! jeess...and after some dodo juice lime lite and wax, here it is

DONE !


























































































































































There you go guys and girls, abit of eye candy


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Thats just brilliant!

Love the transformation!


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb: still to try a pink to red car. If you dont mind me askin what did you use on the bumpers look great.

Thanks an well done:wave:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like it killed a few pads and cloths...

great turnaround.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking work - Well done :thumb:


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Great job! 

"deilig å være Norsk i Danmark", spesielt med detailing 

Cheers


----------



## macca85 (May 31, 2009)

blimey, i would of thought that would of been too far to gone to bring back, amazing job!


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

I think you have done an amzing bit of work there !

Have to disagree about the bumpers/exterior plastics though. I always prefer a more silk/matt look as the glossy stuff makes me think of valeters splashing silicone everywhere.

Speaking of a matt look........a little bit of matt black paint on the towing hook......

and Very jealous of your working conditions ! What a fantastic environment !!!

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Davemm said:


> looks like it killed a few pads and cloths...
> 
> great turnaround.


Im hoping the cloth can be washed :buffer:


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

CYB said:


> Great turnaround :thumb: still to try a pink to red car. If you dont mind me askin what did you use on the bumpers look great.
> 
> Thanks an well done:wave:


i used CG trim gel


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround mate, looks like a different car! :thumb:


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

excellent work but i spotted a red pad ... assuming colour came off the car. Does this mean it needs laquer on it now ?


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

nudda said:


> excellent work but i spotted a red pad ... assuming colour came off the car. Does this mean it needs laquer on it now ?


naah its an old car and he dosent really care much about it, he let me use it for the pratice :thumb:


----------



## ledzepp (May 20, 2009)

hey that just looks like my red 94 cavilier now, mine goes pink every year:lol:...... i used 3m fast cut on da, then ag hi gloss polish, and seal it with autosmart can gold wax. maybe it mite stay red now........ well done fella.. alan


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

looks fantastic now mate, i love seeing poorly maintained cars turned around into something to look at again..

good job!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

wow big change great job:thumb:


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

nudda said:


> excellent work but i spotted a red pad ... assuming colour came off the car. Does this mean it needs laquer on it now ?


It isn't a lacquered finish, hence the fade 

Cracking work there fella! I'm dying to get my hands on my neighbours red Carina estate. Believe it or not it's faded even more badly than that one. The roof is almost white


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

When in Rome, I do as the Romans. With that I must say, Cracking good work mate! OUTSTANDING! :thumb::thumb:

I couldn't do that much work in one day if I was being paid! :buffer:


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Junkman2008 said:


> When in Rome, I do as the Romans. With that I must say, Cracking good work mate! OUTSTANDING! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I couldn't do that much work in one day if I was being paid! :buffer:


it took 2 days, many many hours


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome work fella :thumb:

Dead Toyota revived and truly kicking again. So, when are you gonna start the paint correction then :lol::lol::lol:

Great work & fantastic transformation :thumb:

Mike :wave:


----------



## Type R Dave (May 3, 2009)

awesome work mate, i have a neighbour who has an old mk2 escort thats just as bad , really wanna get my hands on it but we shall see lol!!:thumb: and if it is as good as that then i would be pleased.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

nice turn around
what dodo wax did you use?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

That's an amazing turnaround, well done.


----------



## fennellm (May 17, 2009)

some excellent work there - nice turn around


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

mate that is one hell of a transformation :thumb::thumb:

well done :thumb:


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

i use collinite wax, the dodo i use is the lime lite version aka pre wax cleaner


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Thats amazing!


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

ahhhh i hate oxidisation especially red, i still have battle worn pads and cloths from an astra i did ages ago. 

excellent turn around


----------



## kbaskim (Apr 18, 2009)

Great turnaround, and I guess it was good practice.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome turnaround


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent work, fantastic turnaround :thumb:


----------

